# 34gtr detail



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

bought this car 3 years ago,couldnt register it until tenth birthday so sat about in a garage,were it picked up loads of spiders,paint swirls and dust!
finaly got it on the road.detailing is expensive,but well worth it


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice!

You stored a car for three years to wait for the 10 year rule?:runaway:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks awesome!! Get some more pictures up!


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

congrads for getting it legal . Amazing car. You got the lowest mileage i guess 15k only?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are they standard 34 wheels refurbed in white? they look immense!

mook


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks superb Gary, 1 of my favourite R34's in better than new condition.....Long time no see, must hook up soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

R34nur said:


> congrads for getting it legal . Amazing car. You got the lowest mileage i guess 15k only?


Those are Nismo Gauges, which I believe when fitted reset the cars odometer back to "0" miles/km, unless the owners had them recalibrated (if thats possible) to the original mileage.

On a side note that car is looking the nuts with that paintwork with the wheels.



tonigmr2 said:


> Nice!
> 
> You stored a car for three years to wait for the 10 year rule?:runaway:


Excuse my ignorance, but whats this rule?


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

car looks sweet. how about some engine bay pics.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A sweet looking 34:thumbsup:



Terje.


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

ten year rule means that if the car is over ten years we can register the car with a valid mot,no need for sva test.i couldnt sva this car as i had it seriously modded in japan before it was shipped.
so had to wait,wasnt a bad thing.as i got more use outta my 33 gtr.and in the end,i decided this 34 is too good to thrash,so i will keep it mint.
the milleage better be real!
i bought it from best-r.com who specialize in very low miles gtr.and i paid over the odds at the time.
as far as i know the clocks are std.
was hard to wait 3 years,but i did buy it at the right time,205 yen to the pound.wouldnt like to be buying it now.
wheels are the std items done in artic white,they suit the black car.
gary


ps:it has that nice robson carbon and leather interior conversion.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ooh nice interior, that would cost a pretty penny!
(I have that steering wheel  )


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

must have bin tough waiting all that time , did you drive it at all while you were waitng?, paintwork looks stunning


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks stunning :thumbsup: hope they have told you how to maintain the detail two bucket system i hope


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

the engine bay is a love it or hate it marmite affair.
orcourse,i love it 
decided to have the head and cam cover done in body colour black,i wanted a subtle look,
trying to decide if i should remove the earthing kit,not a big fan,makes it look messy.


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

In a word.... MINT!!

Looks brilliant - I hear the Nurburgring calling for it's maiden voyage? hehe


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning car, stunning job.

Having polished maybe over 500 black cars over the past 3 years, I can tell how much of a pain in the ass that is. Especially the R34 GTR black is a tough one.:flame::clap::runaway:

Post some high resolution pics of the exterior shoots.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Very nice! I love everything about it


----------



## tmr (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi guys, Gary told me about the thread he'd put up. Thanks for the comments, the car was quite a challenge to work on but I was blown away when we got it outside. Such a stunning colour in the Direct light, Gary didn't appreciate just how nice the metallic flake was in the colour until after it had been machined correctly.

Here's some higher res of the ones I took for your viewing pleasure!

Tim


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

FANTASTIC! I am speechless nice example. Have a weakness for black R34's


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice mate. I know first hand how hard it is to keep a black gtr clean lol


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Simply stunning GTR Gary...:thumbsup:


----------

